# What is sexy to you (wholesome comments only)



## avrp (Dec 30, 2014)

Cigarettes are disgusting, yet I think it looks sexy when a man has one in his mouth. Like this:

 
or this:
 <- LOL


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 30, 2014)

A man in a well tailored suit and tie


----------



## Phoenix14 (Dec 30, 2014)

Nothing sexy about a cigarette marty, would you really want to kiss someone who smells and tastes of an old ashtray


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Dec 30, 2014)

When I walk into the kitchen and hubby  is at the kitchen sink doing dishes. Or when he`s vacuuming


----------



## shedevil7953 (Dec 30, 2014)

A great smile and sense of humor.


----------



## Jackie22 (Dec 30, 2014)

No cigarettes period......the eyes, its all in 'the look'...lol.  I have to agree on the sense of humor and smile too.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 30, 2014)

Gotta agree with Jackie, they eyes have it!  :yes:


----------



## avrp (Dec 30, 2014)

I would never date anyone who smokes....it looks sexy in some pics though....just sayin'


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 30, 2014)




----------



## avrp (Dec 30, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


>


Love Paul Newman!


----------



## Josiah (Dec 30, 2014)

Cleavage. Sounds very shallow, but what are you going to do?


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 30, 2014)

Carolyn said:


> *Jonathon Scott... *




OMG!!!    YOU LOVE HIM TOO!!??   I thought I was the only Property Brothers groupie!!!  lol!!


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 30, 2014)

Oh... I also like nice teeth... and a cute butt..


----------



## Josiah (Dec 30, 2014)

This has been a decidedly feminine thread. Don't you other guys have any thoughts . . . .or is the limitation of wholesome only cramping your style?


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 30, 2014)

Josiah09 said:


> This has been a decidedly feminine thread. Don't you other guys have any thoughts . . . .or is the limitation of wholesome only cramping your style?



One guy I knew was turned on by the spaces between the toes showing above the shoe top..   He called it "Toe Cleavage"..   Maybe that was just a foot fetish.  lol!


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 30, 2014)

marty said:


> [h=2]What is sexy to you (wholesome comments only) 		[/h]



Well, that restriction pretty much leaves out everything I could say ... layful:


----------



## Cookie (Dec 30, 2014)

I find a man sexy who is caring towards others, especially children and animals and is healthy and exudes a sense of well being and good energy.


----------



## jujube (Dec 30, 2014)

A well-built man, deeply tanned, dark curly hair on the longish side, a neatly-trimmed mustache and a slightly crooked nose, preferably wearing a Speedo......washing my windows.


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 30, 2014)

A "generous" man...  :bigwink:


----------



## Lon (Dec 30, 2014)

I find presence and attitude very sexy in females.  Like Mrs. Robinson in "TheGraduate", of course, a nice figure to go with it helps


----------



## AprilT (Dec 30, 2014)

Right now for me, my heart palpitates anytime I see the Capt on Grimm, that man is sexy to the max, mostly I think it's his confidence.  Yeah, that's what I'm sticking with.  

View attachment 12363


----------



## Jackie22 (Dec 30, 2014)

jujube said:


> A well-built man, deeply tanned, dark curly hair on the longish side, a neatly-trimmed mustache and a slightly crooked nose, preferably wearing a Speedo......washing my windows.



LOL...some really great answers here.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Dec 30, 2014)

Cookie said:


> I find a man sexy who is caring towards others, especially children and animals and is healthy and exudes a sense of well being and good energy.



Yes,Yes,Yes,Yes,Yes!


----------



## Falcon (Dec 30, 2014)

OK.  Garter belts.    *THERE*,  I've said it.


----------



## Josiah (Dec 30, 2014)

Yup, pantyhose was always a turn off.


----------



## avrp (Dec 30, 2014)

Josiah09 said:


> This has been a decidedly feminine thread. Don't you other guys have any thoughts . . . .or is the limitation of wholesome only cramping your style?



I was wondering the same thing Josiah


----------



## Blaze Duskdreamer (Dec 30, 2014)

Muscles and dimples and tenderness.  I actually think short is sexy.  I love short men.  Always have.  Though tall ones with muscles and dimples will past muster too.  Speaking of which:




Carolyn said:


> *Jonathon Scott... *



But didn't you forget someone?

*Drew Scott*



QuickSilver said:


> OMG!!!    YOU LOVE HIM TOO!!??   I thought I was the only Property Brothers groupie!!!  lol!!



Scott twins groupies in da house!  

Actually, I'm dying.  Here I am on the verge of buying a house in NY and they're looking for house hunters in NY but I was so bummed when I checked it out and you have to have a minimum reno budget of $65,000.  My whole house probably won't cost that.  It's a buyer's market in my village right now.  Bummer, I could have the twins to drool over if only I had $65,000 to put in my ramp and grab bars.  lol


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man (Dec 30, 2014)

What is sexy to me?  My wife!!!  Still makes my heart thump after 48 years!  But...

Petite...  Good hygiene... Cleanliness (of the body) is next to Godliness!  And, even though I've been married to a beautiful blonde all these years, there is something about seeing a lady with red hair that..................


----------



## Josiah (Dec 30, 2014)

I seems to me we have here is a bunch of OMG!!sexually rapacious women.


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 30, 2014)

To me, sexy is as sexy does.  But at the same time, there is a certain look, but that look includes the way he moves, or his body language, personality.  I don't know what this guy is really like of course, but he is my idea of sexy  Colin Firth:


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 30, 2014)

jujube said:


> A well-built man, deeply tanned, dark curly hair on the longish side, a neatly-trimmed mustache and a slightly crooked nose, preferably wearing a Speedo......washing my windows.


Did you drive by my place last Summer?? LOLLLLL!! Well, if you had, you wouldn't have seen this guy, LOL


----------



## kcvet (Dec 30, 2014)

sharp dressed. gals luv it


----------



## Ralphy1 (Dec 31, 2014)

Emmanuelle Chirqui!


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 31, 2014)

Carolyn said:


> OMGosh QuickSilver...I too am a groupie.  LOL  Drew is a cutie too but Jonathon's little quirk at the right side of his mouth does it for moi...:love_heart:...I even watch the reruns...



Did you watch the one where they remodeled their own home in Vegas?   Jonathon insisted on putting in a water slide..  I think I watched those three episodes 10 times.   I think Jonathon is my favorite too...  he has a rugged edge... but still sweet!


----------



## Blaze Duskdreamer (Dec 31, 2014)

kcvet said:


> sharp dressed. gals luv it



This will tell you something about my little charm fellow -- my grandson -- he loves that song!  May he grow up to be one.  He's well on his way already.  Dancing fool too.



QuickSilver said:


> Did you watch the one where they remodeled their own home in Vegas?   Jonathon insisted on putting in a water slide..  I think I watched those three episodes 10 times.   I think Jonathon is my favorite too...  he has a rugged edge... but still sweet!



OMG, their house.  Wow!  Jonathon is the sexier one, not just because of that quirk (I think he's suppressing laughing at Drew) but he's the one that is not allergic to using those muscles.  I bet Drew has to go to a gym.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jan 1, 2015)

Hussies!


----------



## Athos (Jan 1, 2015)

I like girls with white excellent teeth. And their hair cut straight across the forehead. And maybe a square jaw.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 1, 2015)

I used to be attracted only to men with dark hair and brown eyes..   Now, I'm liking the blue eyed blondes and redheads more and more..


----------



## avrp (Jan 1, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


>



See what I mean? Lol


----------



## Blaze Duskdreamer (Jan 1, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> I used to be attracted only to men with dark hair and brown eyes..   Now, I'm liking the blue eyed blondes and redheads more and more..



Along those lines, I never used to understand how anyone found older men attractive and now they are much, much more attractive and some who were attractive to me when we were both young are still quite attractive.  

Prime example.  I always thought his hair was this hottie's crowning glory:



But, man, look how sexy he still is without it:



If anything, he's looking better than ever!  Still makes me come alive!


----------



## Warrigal (Jan 1, 2015)

Direct eye contact.

Not sexy, cancelling out the above, are hints of arrogance, machismo or narcissism.

Sexy is not about looks. It is about interaction. 
That's why I lower my eyes demurely if I fancy someone.
No tasting of forbidden fruit here.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jan 2, 2015)

Sounds like you lust in your heart as old Jimmy Carter did, or maybe still does...


----------



## Warrigal (Jan 2, 2015)

Doesn't everyone. Just a little bit?


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jan 2, 2015)

Yes!  And sometimes a lot!


----------



## Josiah (Jan 2, 2015)

Dame Warrigal said:


> Direct eye contact.
> 
> Not sexy, cancelling out the above, are hints of arrogance, machismo or narcissism.
> 
> ...


I didn't think Dames ever lowered their eyes demurely.


----------



## Warrigal (Jan 2, 2015)

Josiah09 said:


> I didn't think Dames ever lowered their eyes demurely.



Prudent ones do.


----------



## oakapple (Jan 2, 2015)

Military uniforms ! With men inside them of course.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 2, 2015)

Carolyn said:


> No, QS...I haven't seen those episodes yet...but, now I'll be on the lookout for them.  Jonathon does have a rugged side and looks awesome in his plaid shirts...:love_heart:




You won't be sorry..... those episodes give a really good look at their private bedrooms... lol!!


----------



## TabbyAnn (Jan 4, 2015)

Enjoyed all the comments. I would only add that I find intelligence and morals in a man sexy.


----------



## oakapple (Jan 4, 2015)

TabbyAnn said:


> Enjoyed all the comments. I would only add that I find intelligence and morals in a man sexy.


 me too, especially added to stunning good looks.


----------



## Cookie (Jan 4, 2015)

I like military uniforms too, don't know why because I'm not exactly enamored with authority figures - but they look so nice and neat especially with stunning good looks too.


----------



## NancyNGA (Jan 4, 2015)

Been trying to define what is sexy to me, but cannot come up with anything consistent, so I'll just post a takeoff on Potter Stewart's comment [on pornography]:   

"I shall not today attempt further to define" [sexy], "and perhaps I could never succeed in intelligibly doing so. But _I know it when I see it_."


----------



## Josiah (Jan 4, 2015)

I think you woman have all been very articulate even eloquent on this subject and even though there is variation in your comments there remains a uniformity which I imagine is gender related. That being said, the male take on the same question is REALLY different, but I guess that's what makes life interesting.


----------



## Blaze Duskdreamer (Jan 4, 2015)

Josiah09 said:


> I think you woman have all been very articulate even eloquent on this subject and even though there is variation in your comments there remains a uniformity which I imagine is gender related. That being said, the male take on the same question is REALLY different, but I guess that's what makes life interesting.



Definitely.  Boring isn't sexy.  I bet we all agree on that!


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jan 5, 2015)

I'm pulling my old Air Force uniform out of the closet and going shopping in it today...


----------



## Pappy (Jan 5, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> I'm pulling my old Air Force uniform out of the closet and going shopping in it today...



i would do the same but, let's see now, waist was 32 on my uniform pants......NO, ain't gonna work.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jan 5, 2015)

I gave up on the pants but I can still get into my Ike jacket so long as I don't try to button it.  Ladies I am on my way and I will be wearing my Good Conduct ribbon that will probably win many hearts at the deli counter...


----------



## Pappy (Jan 5, 2015)

Gonna get some cold cuts, ladies. No.44, that's me. Gonna get some cold cuts.
Just holler out some cadence calls and you'll knock em dead.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jan 5, 2015)

Yup, loud and strong...


----------



## Blaze Duskdreamer (Jan 6, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> I gave up on the pants but I can still get into my Ike jacket so long as I don't try to button it.  Ladies I am on my way and I will be wearing my Good Conduct ribbon that will probably win many hearts at the deli counter...



Good Conduct is a def ++.


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 26, 2016)

What I find sexy in a man is one that is Kind,Loving and Honest.


----------



## shedevil7953 (Dec 26, 2016)

Plus good sense of humor


----------



## BlondieBoomer (Dec 26, 2016)

Intelligence. Not a know-it-all type of personality, but having both knowledge and wisdom and being able to carry on a conversation on a lot of different subjects. The quiet and thoughtful type.


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 26, 2016)

What is sexy to me is doing something about some of the problems in the world by getting involved somehow.  For example, U2's Bono is very sexy to me as he has gone around the world to 3rd world countries and negotiated with countries they owe money to and has gotten them to dismiss their debt so they can recover from their poverty faster.  Now that is sexy.


----------



## Furryanimal (Dec 27, 2016)

Shapely buttocks!! Just lowering the tone.........


----------



## Ralphy1 (Dec 27, 2016)

Now we're getting to the bottom of this matter!   (Sorry, couldn't resist.).  Butt when men are honest that will say T&A all the way...


----------



## aeron (Dec 27, 2016)

The "giggle band".

Ask if you have to!


----------



## Ralphy1 (Dec 27, 2016)

I'm asking...


----------



## CurlyQ (Dec 27, 2016)

Intelligence and a well developed sense of humor.  Adam Levine's not bad either ;-)


----------



## aeron (Dec 27, 2016)

Ralphy1 said:


> I'm asking...


 That bit of stocking at the top which precedes pale thigh.

Giggle band?

Used to be said that once past that and you were  laughing!


----------



## Jackie22 (Dec 27, 2016)

CurlyQ said:


> Intelligence and a well developed sense of humor.  Adam Levine's not bad either ;-)



I agree, CurlyQ, welcome to the forum.


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 27, 2016)

I put intelligence and a sense of humor over looks... however.. a nice butt doesn't hurt..


----------



## debbie in seattle (Dec 27, 2016)

A man cooking.    A good meal, not a piece of toast or something that simple.  Enjoying what he's doing.


----------



## MarkinPhx (Dec 27, 2016)

Remaining wholesome  To me she still remains very sexy in Casablanca.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Dec 27, 2016)

Esther Williams was also very WHOLEsome...:love_heart:


----------



## Falcon (Dec 27, 2016)

Seeing an acre of nude women doesn't do anything for me,

But  let me catch a glimpse of a woman hiking up her skirt to adjust her nylons to her garter belt

and I get all jiggily  inside.


----------



## aeron (Dec 27, 2016)

And then there's sheep.  At least round here.   Mmmmm MUTTON!


----------



## Furryanimal (Dec 27, 2016)

aeron said:


> And then there's sheep.  At least round here.   Mmmmm MUTTON!



On another site- where I'm the only Welsh person- I attract all sorts of comments related to the Welsh and sheep. I do encourage them!!


----------



## Gossamerwings (Dec 27, 2016)

Someone in a wet shirt , with come to bed eyes and a pert bottom......thinking Mr Darcy from Pride and Prejudice,  Colin Firth was hot !!!!


----------



## Wilberforce (Dec 27, 2016)

I think the word sexy has been misused for years so the definition of sexy may be interesting. To me it is what makes me feel  like I and my husband should take an early night, if you see what I mean, however the word is most times used as a substitute for cute.Just watch the TV adverts..the one for gum..bad breath is not sexy but clean breath is sexy..give me a break, the smell of mouthwash is hardly a turn on. It is used to sell children's clothes even..maybe I should get off my soapbox,  the incorrect use of the word does tend to be a pet hate of mine


----------



## Falcon (Dec 27, 2016)

Well,  sheep don't talk ~~~~~~~~~~~thank goodness.


----------



## DaveA (Dec 27, 2016)

Falcon said:


> Seeing an acre of nude women doesn't do anything for me,
> 
> But  let me catch a glimpse of a woman hiking up her skirt to adjust her nylons to her garter belt
> 
> and I get all jiggily  inside.



You might have a point there, Falcon. Where's that field located?  Probably wouldn't do anything for me, either, but there's no harm in taking a look and see if I'm sure.


----------



## Carla (Dec 27, 2016)

A nice smile or grin.


----------



## Pappy (Dec 27, 2016)

When we took a cruise to St. Maarten, our guide took us over to the French side nude beach. Good lord, nothing sexy about that for sure.
Next to the Dutch side and nice bikinis and bathing suits. Now that's sexy. The imagination is a beautiful thing.:love_heart:


----------



## Lon (Dec 27, 2016)

I find certain female voices to be a real turn on for me. Coversely, some a real turn off. Shapely legs don't hurt.


----------



## Temperance (Dec 27, 2016)

Think eyes are the first thing I notice.  Hands too, strong hands.  And love seeing a man holding a baby, very sexy.


----------



## Lon (Dec 27, 2016)

Do you remember The voice of ARCHIE BUNKER'S WIFE?      ArrrrrrCheeeeeee!!!   Now wasn't that a real turn on?


----------



## Temperance (Dec 27, 2016)

Funny, like chalk on a blackboard.


----------



## Stormy (Dec 27, 2016)

I agree with Temperance about the eyes, not only their appearance but the way he looks at you can be very sexy.


----------



## Falcon (Dec 27, 2016)

Or a rubber crutch.


----------



## Temperance (Dec 27, 2016)

Kind of useless, huh?


----------



## Wilberforce (Dec 27, 2016)

Quicksilver..the twins are from my town, they went to the same high school as some of my family ..


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 27, 2016)

A sharp dressed man with a certain kind of smile. Bravery.


----------



## Wilberforce (Dec 27, 2016)

Strong muscular forearms  and eyes that smile


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Dec 28, 2016)

A tall,clean shaven ,strong man with kind eyes and a nice smile.Preferably dark hair but not greasy looking.  A man who enjoys,and can do a hard days work outside and can fix just about anything there is to fix. A man who doesn't expect to be waited on hand and foot but when he is lets you know it is appreciated. I absolutely adore men who enjoy my cooking.


----------



## Robinp (Dec 28, 2016)

A man who is an awesome father to his kids is sexy to me.

quiet walks in the moonlight


----------

